# San diago zoo herps 6mg vid~dialup warning



## instar (Mar 12, 2005)

A quick look at some herps at san diago zoo, my brother shot recently.
Not the best quality footage and I had to edit the hell out of it , but worth a look.  
http://www.aussiepythons.com/albums/inny/san_diago_zoo_herps.wmv


----------



## olive (Mar 12, 2005)

kool


----------



## deano351 (Mar 12, 2005)

Awsome
Some of those pythons are huge
Thanks for posting


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 12, 2005)

Man I would love to go there ! Thats awesome Thanks dan !


----------



## instar (Mar 12, 2005)

I have about an hour and a half footage of the whole zoo, half hour of that in the reptile house. Its actually much clearer on vhs than it came out using windows movie maker. wrong format or something maybe. I was recording micro tapes to a vhs and missed a bit more of the herps on another tape when I put this stuff through the puter, including garials? weird looking croc like critters and a two headed adult milksnake they have there. Ill try to work out how to convert and upload it here when I have the time. The zoo overall is pretty impressive, very much like taronga,
nice natural habitat settings, and the animals looked healthy and active. Wish Id been there in person, Dave (my brother) isnt really that intrested in animals but he went there especially to video it for me. next best thing! Bloody nice burmese eh. oh yeah, got an anaconda too but bit hard to see clearly because it stayed submerged.


----------



## instar (Mar 13, 2005)

Just realised I now have to hook up the vcr to my pute to convert the extra footage! what a drag!
Ill try to get the lot clearer but will have to muck around to find the right settings, or it will be a huge MB vid. Ok for for cable etc but will kill dialup. Havent got the patients for it today, maybe thru the week.


----------



## kevyn (Mar 13, 2005)

Great animals. I've heard that the San Diago Zoo has an amazing collection. They have a huge Retic from what I know too. That was an amazingly huge Boelen's Python. I really want some of those. The Aruba Island Rattlesnake was awesome too. Looks like you had a great tiime!


----------

